# Retiring In Hong Kong



## Etherman (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi-I was wondering what the residency requirements are for a US citizen intending on retiring to Hong Kong. Are there alot of restrictions-or is it a relatively easy thing to do? Also-what is the cost of living in HK-is it higher or lower than the US? Thanks! MR


----------



## bechampions (Mar 8, 2009)

Etherman said:


> Hi-I was wondering what the residency requirements are for a US citizen intending on retiring to Hong Kong. Are there alot of restrictions-or is it a relatively easy thing to do? Also-what is the cost of living in HK-is it higher or lower than the US? Thanks! MR


im not too fimiliar with the residency requirements but pretty sure u can google it, type in "hong kong residency" and there should be a list. cost of living is pretty expensive, dont expect it to be any cheaper than the US.


----------



## Seattle Tom (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi Etherman, I am considering retiring in Hong Kong as well. My Fiance lives and works there, altho she is Filipina. I have been there twice in the last 8 months. Dorie, (my fiance), is making some inquiries about immagrating there from her attorny employer. I can keep you posted with what I find out if you will do the same for me.
SeattleTom


----------



## Ash2Dust (Jul 12, 2009)

Hiya,

some advice on living in Hong Kong. Hong Kong is currently one of the most expensive countries to live in the world (number 5). So just be prepared for that! Not trying to dissuade you, but it can come as a shock to some people. It is a lot more expensive than living in the US, especially rent or buying a house. 

About the visa application, I am afraid I am not too sure about that.

Thanks

Ash


----------



## Seattle Tom (Jul 8, 2009)

*Seattle Tom*



Ash2Dust said:


> Hiya,
> 
> some advice on living in Hong Kong. Hong Kong is currently one of the most expensive countries to live in the world (number 5). So just be prepared for that! Not trying to dissuade you, but it can come as a shock to some people. It is a lot more expensive than living in the US, especially rent or buying a house.
> 
> ...


Hi Ash,
Thanks for the post. I spent a month in Hong Kong last April with my Fiance who is a resident. Your right, it is very expensive, I have benn looking toward Lantau, or the New Territories, as possibilities. My Fance is not cetan about the immigration requirments, so thought I would post here to see what I can find out. Thanks again.
SeattleTom


----------



## Ash2Dust (Jul 12, 2009)

Seattle Tom said:


> Hi Ash,
> Thanks for the post. I spent a month in Hong Kong last April with my Fiance who is a resident. Your right, it is very expensive, I have benn looking toward Lantau, or the New Territories, as possibilities. My Fance is not cetan about the immigration requirments, so thought I would post here to see what I can find out. Thanks again.
> SeattleTom


Hi Tom,

Lantau is actually a good idea, especially the tung chung area. I will be moving there myself later this week, as I found a place that is both cheaper and bigger than i had in kowloon. It is greener, more open and more fresh air. Downside is that the trek to the centre area is a bit long, can take u up to 45 minutes.

For immigration purposes, I hope you don't consider this rude, but is your fiance a resident from hong kong?

If you plan on marrying your fiance ( : ) ), then you can get something called a "spouse id". This can be renewed every year, as long as u are married to your spouse who is a hong kong resident.

Ciao

Ash


----------



## Seattle Tom (Jul 8, 2009)

Ash2Dust said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> Lantau is actually a good idea, especially the tung chung area. I will be moving there myself later this week, as I found a place that is both cheaper and bigger than i had in kowloon. It is greener, more open and more fresh air. Downside is that the trek to the centre area is a bit long, can take u up to 45 minutes.
> 
> ...


Hi Ash,
No offense at he question, actualy, she is Philipina with working visa, she has been in Hong Kong about 22 years. She is working on permanent residency, but I'm not sure how long it will take. I have also been considering Panay Island in the Philipines, (her home), if her residency is denied. Anyway, thanks for the reply, I will let you know what happens.
I am thinking about taking a trip to Hong Kong in October, if it happens I would be glad to buy you a beer.
Seattle Tom


----------



## Ash2Dust (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi Tom,

How are your plans to move to Hong Kong coming along?


----------



## Seattle Tom (Jul 8, 2009)

Ash2Dust said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> How are your plans to move to Hong Kong coming along?


Hi Ash,
I havn't been here for a while. I am working on a fiance visa to bring here here, (US) after she is accepted here, we will try to immigrate to HK.


----------

